# Router A Rabbit



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I was trying to router a rabbit the other day, and the problem I was having is this: they just kept moving around and screamed too much. There little furry tails were wiggling a mile a minute. And they bite too! Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Perhaps I should send the "Router Guide" around to help you!
Rebate, rabbet, ribit. <vbg>

Do you know how to get down off a duck?

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Perhaps I should send the "Router Guide" around to help you!
Rebate, rabbet, ribit. <vbg>

Do you know how to get down off a duck?

Bob

*Great! another one of those duplicate postings!*


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

trey slowing the speed down and taking a shallower cut nad creep up to your desired depth. Maybe that won't hurt them too bad


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

I suspect Mike is having a little fun with us & my observation would be he should be glad that they are not leaving little brown moist gifts all over his router table.

Lee


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi bob #2
I do not know how to get down off a duck. Is this a complicated process?

Mike


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

LeeinEdmonton, this is not a problem. That's why we have wet/dry vac's. If need be, I could tape it to there furry little butts.

Mike


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Well, Mike , actually you don't get down off a duck, you get down off an elephant.

Bob


----------

